

How We Moved Our Data Center 25 Miles Without Downtime (2012) - ABS
https://www.braintreepayments.com/braintrust/switching-datacenters

======
ABS
nearly 2 years old, when it was posted on HN it didn't get many votes and got
0 comments. I guess it never made it to the front page but I find it
impressing, inspiring and very relevant 2 years later.

